# Vapowire: 24G, 26G, 27G



## Yiannaki (22/1/15)

Hello Retailers  

So who currently has stock of Vapowire: 24G, 26G, 27G?

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## Silver (22/1/15)

Thanks for posting this @Yiannaki 

I am interested too

I think @LandyMan is ordering some 27g - but cant remember if it was Vapowire

@KieranD , any vapowire remaining?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/1/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for posting this @Yiannaki
> 
> I am interested too
> 
> ...




I have found the Vapowire to be the best wire I have used to date. It holds up much better as time passes by. It is a quality product. Plus if you buy a certain gauge, you know you will get the one you wanted and not a mislabeled 26G for example.

I also had a look and did see the vapowire is available in 27G so perhaps local retailers who bring in vapowire should consider 27G

@LandyMan - The wire you have ordered, Is it vapowire?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (22/1/15)

No man u need 20G 22G and 24G lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KieranD (22/1/15)

Vapowire is due to leave the USA anytime now guys  
I have all except the 27. Should I add some? 

@Yiannaki @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (22/1/15)

KieranD said:


> Vapowire is due to leave the USA anytime now guys
> I have all except the 27. Should I add some?
> 
> @Yiannaki @Silver


----------



## Yiannaki (22/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> No man u need 20G 22G and 24G lol




lol Pauly  the 20G and 22G are a bit too hectic for me!


----------



## KieranD (22/1/15)

Perfect gents  
Will try get some on the order  

I have 20/22/24/26/28/30/32 Round Kanthal AWG Vapowire, 28G Ni200 Vapowire and 0.9mm Ribbon Kanthal Vapowire coming in

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (22/1/15)

KieranD said:


> Perfect gents
> Will try get some on the order
> 
> I have 20/22/24/26/28/30/32 Round Kanthal AWG Vapowire, 28G Ni200 Vapowire and 0.9mm Ribbon Kanthal Vapowire coming in


Awesome! Agree with @Yiannaki Vapowire is just better. Whilst your are trying to include 27g, maybe go for some 29g as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (22/1/15)

Andre said:


> Awesome! Agree with @Yiannaki Vapowire is just better. Whilst your are trying to include 27g, maybe go for some 29g as well?



Will do so  
Agreed, when it comes to wire, Vapowire is just that much better

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/15)

KieranD said:


> Perfect gents
> Will try get some on the order
> 
> I have 20/22/24/26/28/30/32 Round Kanthal AWG Vapowire, 28G Ni200 Vapowire and 0.9mm Ribbon Kanthal Vapowire coming in



Super @KieranD 
That is FANTASTIC!
Please let us know when it arrives and is available

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (22/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I have found the Vapowire to be the best wire I have used to date. It holds up much better as time passes by. It is a quality product. Plus if you buy a certain gauge, you know you will get the one you wanted and not a mislabeled 26G for example.
> 
> I also had a look and did see the vapowire is available in 27G so perhaps local retailers who bring in vapowire should consider 27G
> 
> @LandyMan - The wire you have ordered, Is it vapowire?


@Yiannaki this is a UK import ... getting the details from the supplier to relay to you guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (22/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> @Yiannaki this is a UK import ... getting the details from the supplier to relay to you guys.


Just spoke to the supplier ... It is manufactured in China, specifically for vaping use. For their Kanthal A1 they have a 4.9/5 rating (98 reviews) ... so let's see if you guys agree


----------



## Daniel (22/1/15)

@LandyMan can I reserve some with you ? Not sure which gauge though not into sub-ohming so prob micros at 1.0ohm for the Billow ?


----------



## MurderDoll (22/1/15)

Daniel said:


> @LandyMan can I reserve some with you ? Not sure which gauge though not into sub-ohming so prob micros at 1.0ohm for the Billow ?




28g will be the best bet for you then. 

As an idea. 
28g, 8 wraps around a 2mm bit will give you 1.4ohms.


----------



## Yiannaki (22/1/15)

@KieranD do you have an eta on the 24G and 26G? My supply is dangerously low


----------



## KieranD (23/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @KieranD do you have an eta on the 24G and 26G? My supply is dangerously low



Will be mid Feb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (23/1/15)

If my "Mule" has space, it will be here on Monday, otherwise the 10th of February

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (23/1/15)

@LandyMan sweet bra , ons chat gou weer ...


----------



## LandyMan (23/1/15)

Daniel said:


> @LandyMan sweet bra , ons chat gou weer ...


Jip jip ons maak so


----------



## LandyMan (10/2/15)

@Yiannaki our stock is in and available on the site

Reactions: Like 1


----------

